# Glucosamine -- how much is too much?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

We've tried quite a few types of glucosamine chews lately with my crew.

We've tried Glycoflex II, which has 180 mg glucosamine per half chew (the recommended serving for small dogs).

We've tried Hylox, which has 225 mg glucosamine per half chew (the recommended serving for small dogs).

We've tried ENP Glucosamine Concentrate (which is a liquid), that has only 85 mg of glucosamine per 1/2 teaspoon serving. 


We just ordered some Glycoflex III, which has 250 mg glucosamine per half chew serving.

I am not sure if that's too much, or not. I am paranoid about things like LP. My guys are so rough and so fast and I am terrified they'll pop a knee out, even though none are genetically predisposed to it that I know of. I can definitely wiggle both of Trigger's knee caps, but Bryco & Oakley's are pretty solid, as is Laurel's one good back leg (she has a completely crushed knee area (run over by his roommate in a rolly desk chair) in the other leg that was never operated on because at the time hubby couldn't afford the $3000 surgery, and she doesn't even seem to notice now, thankfully).

What does everyone think? I haven't been able to find ANY negative side effects of glucosamine.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

i'm not sure what the right amounts are. Madi has LP and we've had one leg already done. Our specialist didn't seem to think it would help much with the genetic issue (we didn't know she had!). But, we still give her a 1/2 tablet a day. I will look tonight to see what the amount is.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We use the Glyoflex III for about 2 months now. We haven't had any issues at all (at least in the short term). The first 30-60 days (can't remember which), I gave each girl a whole chew. Now, they get 1/2 chew daily for maintenance (that's for Daisy and Lily). They have noth been dx with LP- mostly grade 2.

I give Riley and Roxy each 1/2 of a GLycoflex I. Riley has been cleared of LP. Roxy is too young to know.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The source I found said 750mg of glucosamine per 50 pounds of weight as a daily dose, but double that for the first several weeks. 

Glucosamine for Dogs

Another source said 10mg of glucosamine per pound.

Suggested Dosage of Glucosamine for Dogs | eHow.com

Cosequin, a reputable manufacturer, doses their glucosamine for small dogs at 300mg of glucosamine daily.

Cosequin® DS | Nutramax Laboratories, Inc.

I'm not finding a tried and true exact number for ya Kristi.


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

For Bizkit, 4.5 lbs, his vet prescribed 25 mgs daily of glucosamine/chondrotin.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> The source I found said 750mg of glucosamine per 50 pounds of weight as a daily dose, but double that for the first several weeks.
> 
> Glucosamine for Dogs
> 
> ...


I can't find one either. I did call the vet and ask, who said, as long as what i give is under 500 mg I shouldn't worry about giving too much, but she might be concerned about amounts after that. She said its very good to use as a preventative measure, especially in small dogs. 

She said a dose split up into am/pm works best especially for larger dogs.



msmadison said:


> i'm not sure what the right amounts are. Madi has LP and we've had one leg already done. Our specialist didn't seem to think it would help much with the genetic issue (we didn't know she had!). But, we still give her a 1/2 tablet a day. I will look tonight to see what the amount is.


I figure it shouldn't hurt, right? Does Madi have to have her other leg done too? 





LDMomma said:


> We use the Glyoflex III for about 2 months now. We haven't had any issues at all (at least in the short term). The first 30-60 days (can't remember which), I gave each girl a whole chew. Now, they get 1/2 chew daily for maintenance (that's for Daisy and Lily). They have noth been dx with LP- mostly grade 2.
> 
> I give Riley and Roxy each 1/2 of a GLycoflex I. Riley has been cleared of LP. Roxy is too young to know.


I like the glyco flex products because my dogs will eat them (lol). No fights here. Some of the other things I've tried, they haven't been thrilled with. My two bigger guys love the Hylox though. Sometimes I wonder if it does indeed make a difference if a dog isn't predisposed to the disease, or if they're just taking $35 out of my pocket every 2 months, sigh.





AC/DC Fan said:


> For Bizkit, 4.5 lbs, his vet prescribed 25 mgs daily of glucosamine/chondrotin.



Wow, so way less there, does he have any known joint problems or is it just preventative? 

The lowest dosage I found was 10 mg per pound of body weight, the highest was 50 mg per pound of body weight...what the heck!


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

This is what we go by at work, this is for arthritis: DogAware.com Health: Supplements & Diet Guidelines for Dogs with Arthritis
Up to 25# 500mg
25-50# 1000mg
51-100# 1500mg

Zoey gets about 225mg per day (she gets Phycox). I don't think there is a definite 'recommended' dose for dogs (not that I've seen). But I do know it would be hard to OD them, symptoms would be nausea, disorientation, throwing up, diarrhea, pain in the joints, constipation. But these symptoms don't show up until you give 30x the recommended dosage so it would take like 6000mg for a chi to OD on glucosamine.

This is what I found on recommended dosage:
Herbs, Supplements and Nutriceuticals
The dosage for glucosamine is 500mg/25 lbs of body weight (or 20mg/lb) and the dosage of chondroitin is about 400mg/25 lbs of body weight, or about (16mg/lb) per day


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

cprcheetah said:


> This is what we go by at work, this is for arthritis: DogAware.com Health: Supplements & Diet Guidelines for Dogs with Arthritis
> Up to 25# 500mg
> 25-50# 1000mg
> 51-100# 1500mg
> ...


Good information Heather. Thanks for the post and the links!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

We do 500mgs of Glucosamine and Chrondrotin (adult formula from the drug store) for Hannah everyday per our vets recommendation! She is doing great on it!!!


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

Glycoflex makes a special chewable for "Cats and Small Dogs" that comes in, I think, packages of 45, which may make it more managable financially at a time, although you don't get the discount benefit of buying it in bulk.
These chews are specially formulated for very small animals like chis so you don't have to worry about all of the ingrediants balancing out correctly. Just feed and go! they love the taste 

One of my cats has an ACL problem and she takes these and both loves them and does very well on her leg.


----------

